# ME April 15 Exam?



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Nov 5, 2014)

So now that the Oct 14 exam has come and gone...who here has started preparing for the April 15 exam?

I worked on my application and began reading through the MERM in September, and sent my application in early October...now I'm on my 2nd week of working problems...who else out there is preparing?


----------



## P-E (Nov 5, 2014)

I had started this time last year and ran out of time. I would advise skipping the first 13 math chapters.


----------



## Porter_ (Nov 11, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> I had started this time last year and ran out of time. I would advise skipping the first 13 math chapters.




this is so true. when i sat for the April 2014 exam i spent 2 weeks going through the background chapters in the MERM. what a giant waste of time. stick to the NCEES syllabus.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Nov 19, 2014)

I hear ya, I did the unit section, and skipped the math sections. I did a read through of the fluids and thermal chapters and did the example problems as a refresher, but did not work an other problems, I had planned on working each chapter before the start of the review course began, but I ran out of time. Although I did skim through the merm to get familiar with the layout.

Now I'm back working on fluids, this time doing the SMS, sample exam, and additional course practice problems.


----------



## kjdgus (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a bunch of items for sale for the mechanical PE - email me at kjdgus at gmail.com for details.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 16, 2014)

kjdgus said:


> I have a bunch of items for sale for the mechanical PE - email me at kjdgus at gmail.com for details.




sell them in the Classifieds section of this board. click the link at the top.


----------



## Tdubtyler (Dec 17, 2014)

I have started preparing. I am taking the HVAC Mech exam in April. By preparing I really mean ordering a bunch of materials. Has anyone taken a review course for the Mech-HVAC exam and found it useful? I live in Dallas/Ft Worth area and there are no in person classes offered. Anyone found any online courses that helped? They seems pricy but I don't mind forking over some cash to get it done.

Also, I used to live by Schuam's outlines back in college. Has anyone used these to prepare? I plan to over prepare knowing it will be a huge sacrifice but do not want to do this again.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## txfape (Dec 19, 2014)

I used about 11 weeks to prepare and passed the Mechanical Thermal and fluid systems exam.

I got the permission mid Autumn and then bought book, doing sample questions, took the Oct exam.

Doing the sample exam questions is the most important.

During the exam, only have time to check MERM13, no time to check other books even i bring the sample exam books.

A bit surprised there're quite a bit mechanical system design questions(beam, gear, weld...).

I used the following 4 books:

Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam 13th Edition, Lindeburg

http://www.ebay.com/...=item3a9e3158b3

*Mechanical-PE-Sample-Examination-by-Michael-R-Lindeburg-2004-Paperback*

http://www.ebay.com/...=item3a9e4249bd

*PE-Mechanical-Thermal-and-Fluids-Systems-Sample-Questions-and-Solutions*

http://www.ebay.com/...=item3a9e423c5b

*Six-Minute-Solutions-For-Mechanical-PE-Exam-Thermal-And-Fluids-Systems-Problems*

http://www.ebay.com/...=item3a9e318f68

Good luck!


----------

